# Scales and Fangs



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

hi, i went down to Scales and Fangs today

(thanks trice)

it was a great shop, very nice animals and very welcoming : victory:

it was good to meet you all 

heres the pics


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

and if i had more money on me, i would have got the pair of dwarf sungazers


----------



## Steve (Aug 20, 2007)

Awesome pics matey, good to meet you finally : victory:


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Steve said:


> Awesome pics matey, good to meet you finally : victory:


Thats not what you said at the shop :lol2::lol2:


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

I missed you all!

Oh well! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

The pics come out great!

Fantastic shop and comes highly recommended by me as always! The new caimen viv is looking great.......I'm sure it's a statue really though LMAO!

Was good to meet you Steve, next time maybe you'll take Rob up on his offer of kissing his anaconda on the lips? We'll have the cameras ready!:lol2:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Scales and Fangs said:


> Thats not what you said at the shop :lol2::lol2:


 
what did he say at the shop :lol2:

it was good to meet you all anyway, 
i think the caimen pic came out alright in the end.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

WoW.....Certainly looks like one hell of a shop :no1:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Rob is that who i think it is 




NBLADE said:


>


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Fangio said:


> The pics come out great!
> 
> Fantastic shop and comes highly recommended by me as always! The new caimen viv is looking great.......I'm sure it's a statue really though LMAO!
> 
> Was good to meet you Steve, next time maybe you'll take Rob up on his offer of kissing his anaconda on the lips? We'll have the cameras ready!:lol2:


 
yea i think the pics were alright, considering most were taken through the glass, 

i wanted to see steve kiss the anaconda as well :lol2:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I think I'd actually pay to see that!:lol2:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

NBLADE said:


> and if i had more money on me, i would have got the pair of dwarf sungazers



That snake just has the amazing evil look about it! Even better in the scales too! lol. Bit small! make it bigger! Grr 


Steve said:


> Awesome pics matey, good to meet you finally : victory:


Yeah. have a good talk to the animals before you left? lol



Scales and Fangs said:


> Thats not what you said at the shop :lol2::lol2:


Lol. Interesting 

Rob can i have the ig ?


----------



## Steve (Aug 20, 2007)

Fangio said:


> Was good to meet you Steve, next time maybe you'll take Rob up on his offer of kissing his anaconda on the lips? We'll have the cameras ready!:lol2:


LOL I did just as you left! you must have just missed it:whistling2: And yes Greg I said goodnight to all the reps...they cant sleep if I:Na_Na_Na_Na: don't


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Steve said:


> LOL I did just as you left! you must have just missed it:whistling2: And yes Greg I said goodnight to all the reps...they cant sleep if I:Na_Na_Na_Na: don't


Poor poor reps!:lol2:


----------



## Steve (Aug 20, 2007)

Trice said:


> Poor poor reps!:lol2:


Last time I make you a cuppa!


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Steve said:


> Last time I make you a cuppa!


Thats ok. I've had my one cuppa for the month. I rarely drink tea


----------



## Steve (Aug 20, 2007)

Im not letting you stroke my iggy now:Na_Na_Na_Na: well maybe if you ask nicely and bring me a baby beardie :whistling2:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Steve said:


> Im not letting you stroke my iggy now:Na_Na_Na_Na: well maybe if you ask nicely and bring me a baby beardie :whistling2:


Only if i can take your iggy home with me? 
i'll let you have all the baby beardies!


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Rob is that who i think it is


Yes mate, that her, shes a stunner aint she


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Steve said:


> Im not letting you stroke my iggy now:Na_Na_Na_Na: well maybe if you ask nicely and bring me a baby beardie :whistling2:


Steve, come to the shop and put the kettle on!!!


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Scales and Fangs said:


> Yes mate, that her, shes a stunner aint she


Roooooooooooob. You know you love me?


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Scales and Fangs said:


> Steve, come to the shop and put the kettle on!!!


Yeah Steve! i'm coming over for a tea! i expect it on the side by the time i get there.


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Scales and Fangs said:


> Yes mate, that her, shes a stunner aint she


Shes grown so well  shes looking stunning as usual . I will have to try pop up to the shop at one point lol.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Shes grown so well  shes looking stunning as usual . I will have to try pop up to the shop at one point lol.


More than welcome mate, let us know when and i'll make sure steve is here to make the tea.


----------



## Steve (Aug 20, 2007)

Scales and Fangs said:


> Steve, come to the shop and put the kettle on!!!


LOL Cheers ya :censor:! :Na_Na_Na_Na: Is my burm ready to take home yet?


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Steve said:


> LOL Cheers ya :censor:! :Na_Na_Na_Na: Is my burm ready to take home yet?


you can have the burm once you kiss the anaconda.


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Scales and Fangs said:


> More than welcome mate, let us know when and i'll make sure steve is here to make the tea.


Lol sound mate  will let you know  

Steve mines coffee one sugar and milk


----------



## Steve (Aug 20, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Lol sound mate  will let you know
> 
> Steve mines coffee one sugar and milk


Cheeky git! pop in Monday and I will see what i can do: victory:


----------



## Dan1992 (Oct 22, 2007)

Shop looks great! Will come and have a look round next time im visiting family in essex 

: victory:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Trice said:


> That snake just has the amazing evil look about it! Even better in the scales too! lol. Bit small! make it bigger! Grr
> 
> 
> Rob can i have the ig ?


 
i want the ig. lol. 

actually maybe the bull snake, 

if i had my dwa i would have loved the rattlesnake, just looks amazing : victory:


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Iggy is looking great Rob


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Faith said:


> Iggy is looking great Rob


 
Thanks Faith, she adopted a fantastic personality, she comes out of her viv a few times each day, walks around the shop as if she owns the place then climbs her ladder back into her viv and climbs under her basking bulb looking high and mighty.

we love her to bits and cant thank you and diablo enough for playing cupid in this relationship. LOL how sad does that sound.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Aw. I want the Bull Snake.


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Scales and Fangs said:


> Thanks Faith, she adopted a fantastic personality, she comes out of her viv a few times each day, walks around the shop as if she owns the place then climbs her ladder back into her viv and climbs under her basking bulb looking high and mighty.
> 
> we love her to bits and cant thank you and diablo enough for playing cupid in this relationship. LOL how sad does that sound.


LMAO thats not sad its sweet glad to see how much she has grown  
Of course she owns the place dont you tell her any different


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Faith said:


> LMAO thats not sad its sweet glad to see how much she has grown
> Of course she owns the place dont you tell her any different


She got a telling off for chewing the carpet and was put back in her viv. She sulked for the rest of the day.


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Naughty rob telling her off lol i bet she sulked like mad 
glad to see she is acting in true woman style 
seems like she is a huge hit at the shop


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Faith said:


> Naughty rob telling her off lol i bet she sulked like mad
> glad to see she is acting in true woman style
> seems like she is a huge hit at the shop


Shes the best thing about the shop.


----------

